# Seats move faster?



## pinoygamer26 (Mar 7, 2009)

Is there any way to make the seats move faster because everytime someone needs to sit in back it takes forever for them to move.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

pinoygamer26 said:


> Is there any way to make the seats move faster because everytime someone needs to sit in back it takes forever for them to move.


I don't think there is.If there was I'd be all over it with having an 8 year old son having to hop in and out of the back all the time.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS HAS BEEN DISCUSSED MANY TIMES ON THIS FORUM DURING MY SHORT MEMBERSHIP.
ITS JUST ONE OF THE FLAWS IF YOU WILL THAT I HAVE NEVER SEEN A FIX ATTEMPTED. 
PERHAPS TIM THE TOOL MAN WOULD INCREASE THE MOTOR OUTPUT:lol:

I HAVE 4 KIDS SO I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.:agree


----------

